# النضج .. عظة للانبا موسى اسقف الشباب



## اني بل (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*




*​



*"فانظروا كيف تسلكون بالتدقيق لا كجهلاء بل كحكماء مفتدين الوقت لأن الأيام شريرة" (أف 15:5،16).* ​



*لابد أن يكون فى حياتنا نضوج :*​



*1- النضوج الروحى.*


*2 - النضوج الذهنى. *


*3 - النضوج العاطفى.*


*4- النضوج الإرادى. *​
*كيف تنضج هذه الأربعة :*

*1- النضوج الروحى :*



*إنسان صلاته صوتية يصلى بلسان بحنجرته فقط وآخر صلاته انفعالية عاطفية وآخر عقلانية فكرية..*​

*تبدأ الصلاة باللسان - بالحنجرة - بالصوت.. هذه أول سلمة ثم تدخل فى الانفعال ثم العقل ثم التفكير فى ربنا وعمله فى البشر وعمله فى حياتى الخاصة ثم صلاة التأمل العقلانى الهادئ.*​

*الصلاة الروحية :*​


*روح الإنسان يتصل بالله ويشتغل.. فيه إحساس بحضور ربنا.. رؤية باطنية للمسيح هادئة.. سهولة الوصول لله عبر حجب الصورة والعاطفة والعقل.. وذلك يتمك بتدريب الصلاة الدائمة.. مثلما صلى نحميا بسرعة أمام الملك يقول عنه الكتاب "صليت فقلت.." لم يحتاج إلى وقت.. هذا دليل على الصلاة الدائمة.. هنا روح الله تسيطر على كيانه الإنسانى.*​

*كل هذا مستويات بشرية على مستوى الإنسان إلى أن الروح يشفع فينا بأنات لا ينطق بها.. يحرك الإنسان للصلاة.. بطلبات جديدة خاصة تختلف عن الطلبات الشخصية مثل الصلاة الصوتية لأجل النفوس البعيدة وكذلك من أجل الخدمة هل هى فعالة وتأتى بثمر فى النفوس , صلاة تحمل الطلبات التى يحب إلله سماعها منا. لأن الروح تتسامى نجد الحياة الروحية نفسها تتسامى كما يقول الكتاب: "الله العامل فيكم أن تريدوا وأن تعملوا".. فهى ليست صلاة عقلية أو عاطفية أو روحية بشرية.. إنما يقال عن حياة هؤلاء: "الذين ينقادون بروح الله هم أبناء الله".. وهذا هو النضوج الروحى المضبوط.*​

*أقوى مؤشر لهذا النضج الروحى هو هل الصلاة نوعيتها صوتية أم انفعالية أم عاطفية أم عقلانية إلى أن تصير بالروح القدس..*​

*التوجه في صلاتي هل لصنع مشيئة ربنا أم مشيئتى الخاصة.. الله يكون هو الهدف والممجد والوسيلة.. لابد أن يكون هناك نمو بدون كبرياء.. النمو الذى عاشه شمشون وهو فى عهد النعمة لما كان روح الله يحركه.. وعاد يحيا به مرة أخرى بعد التوبة ينمو النمو الذى تكلم عنه حزقيال النبى فقال: "روح الله حملنى" فالنضج الروحى هو نمو من مستوى الحس إلى العاطفة إلى العقل إلى الروحانية الإنسانية.. إلى الروحانية الوجدانية.*​
*2- النضج الذهنى :*



*تكلم عنه القديس بولس الرسول فقال: "لنا فكر المسيح" الفكر يكون فيه + استنارة + نقاوة + معرفة.*

*استنارة : ربنا ينير الفكر.. لا أعرف طريقى الا من عند أب الأنوار والاستنارة تأتى بقراءة الكتاب المقدس "سراج لرجلى كلامك..".*

*1- قراءة بفهم وليست قراءة الدراسة التى بهدف تحضير الدرس.*
*2- بالتراث اللاهوتى العقيدى و الطقس. *
*3- أقوال الآباء شخصيات الكنيسة (حياتهم - كتاباتهم).*
​*3- النضوج العاطفى :*


*نحتاج دائماً أن نتسامى فى محبتنا من العاطفة إلى روح المحبة و العاطفة التي فيها غليان العاطفة.. محبة منقوصة ممكن أن تتدنى إلى الحسيات وإلى الجسديات بسبب الدالة الشديدة وعدم الفطام.. هذه يلزمها أن تتراوح.*

*العاطفة الساخنة تتحول بالروح القدس إلى حمية روحانية على مستوى الأغابى على مستوى الجماعة المكرسة والعلاقة مع المخدومين وعلاقة المخدومين ببعضهم البعض. ما نسميه بالنمو من الفيليا الإنسانية إلى الأغابى الروحانية .*
​*4- نضوج الإرادة :*


*إنسان إرادته رافضة.. آخر مراوغة.. آخر ساخطة.. وآخر مستسلمة.. وآخر مسلمة.. وآخر متوافقة.. وآخر مبذولة.*

*1- إرادة رافضة : يصوغها الكتاب بقوله: "بمعرفة طريقك لا نسر" هذه إرادة رافضة لربنا "رفضوا مشورة الله من جهة أنفسهم"، جاء إلى خاصته وخاصته لم تقبله.. كم مرة أردت ولم تريدوا.. تركونى وحفروا لنفسهم اباراً أباراً مشققة لا تضبط ماء..*

*2- إرادة مراوغة : مثل فيلكس عندما قال: "أذهب الآن ومتى حصلت على وقت أستدعيك".*

*3- إرادة ساخطة : متذمرة وساخطة على ما يحدث.*

*4- إرادة مستسلمة : إنسان يقول قضاء وقدر.. ربنا عايز كده..والله يقول للشىء كن فيكون.. ولكن بداخل هذا الإنسان تذمر وسخط.*

*5- إرادة مسلمة : إنسان يقول ربنا بيحبنى.. ولابد هناك خير فى هذا.*

*6- إرادة متوافقة : إنسان يشعر أن هذا المر للخير فيما بعد بدون غضب أو سخط او الم إنما يقبله بفرح.. مؤمن بعمل ربنا كله للخير.*

*7- إرادة مبذولة أو مصلوبة : هنا الفرح كامل.. البذل كامل للإرادة قطع الهوى والمشيئة.. ترك ربنا بالكامل يتصرف.. وكل هذا يحتاج إلى موت للذات..*

*نطلب من ربنا أن يمنحنا هذا النضوج له المجد الى الابد امين .*
​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا

للعظه الجميــله

سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## اني بل (28 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا
> 
> للعظه الجميــله
> 
> سلام الرب يسوع


 
نفسي اعظ 
ربنا يسهل
وسلامه معك


----------

